# hypertension vs elevated blood pressure...



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 14, 2010)

I am pretty sure I know the answer to this, but need some feedback please.  Once a patient is "given" the dx of hypertension, can it ever be changed to 796.2?


----------



## ohn0disaster (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm interested to see peoples' opinions on this. I have always found this to be really fuzzy. The note in our books tell us that the code for elevated BP is to be used for those that have no formal diagnosis of hypertension or for incidental finding. I can tell you what I do when I see this DX written. Every note stands alone so I code what is written for that particular note. I work in outpatient IM. I know that every office works differently. I do not even get the entire patient chart when I code. I get all the notes for said patient for the DOS I'm coding for stapled to an encounter. I suppose this makes it easier for me to focus on that "stand alone" note.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 14, 2010)

Specifically this is in regards to 24hr blood pressure monitoring and Medicare.  I have a couple of patients who have had this test but have previously been given the dx of hypertension...then on the charge sheets for 93784 the providers are coding 796.2.  (Yes the physicians do the coding!  I have to clean it up!) 
I just want to be clear with my feedback to them that they cannot code for the 24hr BP monitors once a claim has already been submitted to Medicare with 401.X.


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi

If the past medical history clearly states that the patient has hypertension we cannot code 796.2,
this category code is to be used record an episode of elevated blood pressure ina patient in whom no formal dx of hypertension has been made or an icidental findings.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you.  I just needed reassurance.  My docs can be very difficult.


----------

